# Ok, I give up. Hss bits for lathe, what and where?



## Eliotmay (Feb 17, 2013)

I would like to buy some high quality American made m42 or similar 1/4 by 1/4 by 2 1/2 blanks. Can't seem to find the best place to buy. Please advise re: type and place,  I like grinding my own bits but dont want to waste time on cruddy steelish junk. Thanks for your advice!


----------



## pdentrem (Feb 17, 2013)

Quality tool bits at MSCdirect.com. Page 512 on their big book. Cleveland Mo Max M42 available bottom of the page.
Pierre


----------



## Ray C (Feb 17, 2013)

I've purchased most my blanks from this place.  Don't know if he specifies country of origin though.    Been buying from him for a long time.  Good prices, cheap shipping, fast delivery.

http://stores.ebay.com/Greenway-Tool?_trksid=p2047675.l2563

Ray





Eliotmay said:


> I would like to buy some high quality American made m42 or similar 1/4 by 1/4 by 2 1/2 blanks. Can't seem to find the best place to buy. Please advise re: type and place,  I like grinding my own bits but dont want to waste time on cruddy steelish junk. Thanks for your advice!


----------



## DMS (Feb 18, 2013)

LittleMachineShop sells T-15 in sizes 3/8" and down. Not sure of the brand, but it's listed as "Made in US". I have some of the 1/4" bits. They are tough as hxxl, and take forever to grind. Take a nice edge though. KBC also carries T15 in sizes up to the 1.25".


----------



## Eliotmay (Feb 18, 2013)

How does t15 compare to m42?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PeteH (Feb 18, 2013)

Enco lists them for about $1.25.  http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INSRIT?PARTPG=INSRAR2&PMAKA=383-5316&PMPXNO=939967


----------



## Ray C (Feb 18, 2013)

The M-types (molybdenum) are theoretically tougher than the T-types (tungsten) alone.  In terms of theoretical performance M42 is king of the hill.  That said, now comes reality.  My guess is that if you're working on aluminum or mild steel, either will do the job.  




Eliotmay said:


> How does t15 compare to m42?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shoeboxpaul (Feb 18, 2013)

Try here:

http://www.arwarnerco.com/c-19-tool-bits-manufactured-with-m-42-high-speed-steel.aspx


----------



## Craftsman1946 (Feb 18, 2013)

I second the previous post about Arthur Warner. These tools are fantastic & of the highest quality. You get the advantage of inserts & the sharpness of HSS. I'm a very satisfied user & other than that no affiliation.


----------



## Tom Griffin (Feb 18, 2013)

*McMaster Carr* carries American made HSS.

Tom


----------



## DMS (Feb 18, 2013)

From what I can tell from reading, M42 and T15 seem to compare pretty well. M42 is slightly harder, T15 is slightly tougher. Both are considerably tougher than standard M2, and take a lot longer to grind because of it. I have used both, but I haven't compared them "head to head"


----------



## Rick Berk (Feb 18, 2013)

Here is my input on the subject, M42 is cobalt steel and is excellent for all metals and superior to HSS. But the is better Nearly all my tools in the 1/4-5/16-3/8-1/2 inch are "REXALLOY  aa or aaa" and it is superior to M42.
This is a proprietary metal that is cast, once in the crucible. I bought mine nearly 30 years ago and have not wore them out yet. I rough grind to shape and final grind on a white wheel then hone the top face.  You can get them sharp as a razor and they hold the sharpness for a long time. I'm sure if you google rexalloy you can buy it directly from the manufacture which I did many years ago. I make a lot of mirror finish parts and this is the only material that will repeately give an outstanding finish. I think I heard one time that Rexalloy was discovered or developed during WWII. Get a piece and you can make chatter free threads.


----------



## TownshipSmith190568H (Feb 19, 2013)

I have had very good luck with Wholesale Tool head quartered in Detriot, Michigan.  I think they also have a number of branches around the country.
I generally use the M2 type.  They grind easy, are not expensive, and wear fairly well.  They have a whole bunch of sizes etc.
The higher alloy bits ie M 4, T 15 etc are important when you are turning in a rapid fashion with heavy cuts in a production setting.  For hobby use the garden variety M 2 works just fine for me.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Splat (Feb 23, 2013)

How about Penn Tool. *Here's *their page on HSS and Cobalt tool bits.


----------



## PeteH (Feb 24, 2013)

Piggybacking a similar question on here -- where can I get 3/8" (10mm) cutoff blades ?  I have one that came with my Tripan-Swiss holder, but have not found them anywhere else.  

Tripan lists a replacement for some ridiculous price but hasn't even answered my e-mails asking about them.

The Tripan blade has a bevelled bottom edge and a V-groove in the top that's grabbed by the clamp; I think I can live without that.

Thanks... PeteH


----------

